

 40% off at PragProg on Ruby and Rails titles - thibaut_barrere
http://pragprog.com/

======
jeremywho
Another FYI, Programming Ruby 1.9 3rd Ed

at PragProg w/40% off: $29.97 at Amazon: $28.82

Not sure about shipping costs at PragProg, but on Amazon the book qualifies
for Prime shipping.

~~~
joelhooks
as a note you can get the digital editions, DRM free, from PragProg @ 40% off.

------
codenerdz
Sweet, Got the Coffeescript ebook as well as "Continuous testing with Ruby,
Rails and Javascript" ebook. Both in Beta

<http://pragprog.com/titles/tbcoffee/coffeescript>

<http://pragprog.com/titles/rcctr/continuous-testing>

------
ben1040
Thanks for this! Been meaning to pick up the Coffeescript book anyway so this
just makes a great deal out of it.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I posted it because of Coffeescript in the first place :)

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Author of the CoffeeScript book here. Thanks for this! I saw more sales in the
hour after this HN post than in the preceding week.

------
TrevorBurnham
The list of titles that's on sale (today through Friday) is at
<http://pragprog.com/news/rails-sale-40-off>

------
TuaAmin13
Just FYI, you have to add it to your cart to see the discount.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Hmm, from what point? The book pages themselves show _only_ the sale price
right now. (To take my own book as an example, the eBook is normally $18 but
currently shows as $10.80: <http://pragprog.com/titles/tbcoffee/coffeescript>)
When you add it to your cart, both the full price ($18) and the discount
($7.20) are shown.

------
erreon
I added Crafting Rails Applications by Jose Valim to my collection. I'm sure
I'll love it.

